# newbie-approaching 1st app



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

hi ff's

um where do i start? 

A bit about me.. 
I turned 23 yesterday and my DP is 39 we have been ttc for just over 3yrs and have been unsuccessfull, i have had blood tests to c if i am ovulating which i am and DP has had SA, the clinical details where; total count 140 mil, sperm mob 75%, sperm pro 2-3, normal forms 70%, and no clumping were seen, which i believe is OK from what i have been reading up, so my GP has referred me to c a Consultant gynaecologist, i have been waiting for an app since Feb 2004. I had a letter through the post today about my app which will in just over a mth, I'm just a bit scared or nervous should i say, i have been reading up on 1st app's but still feel as if i dont know what to expect. if any1 could help me by sharing some of their experience i would be very very gratefull.

many thanks sarahxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Sarah

Firstly welcome to Fertility Friends...glad you decided to join us

There are many girls on here in very similiar situations to youself...take a look around the boards and you'll see 

Best of luck with your appointment and tretaments

Amanda xx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hi sarah - lovely to hear from u and glad u have found ff - it realy is a good help.

I had my first appointment with a gyny just over a year ago but it sounds like your gp has already done some of the ground work.  we only had blood tests and sperm tests done after our referral.  Like u all our initial tests came up ok so im not a doctor or a nurse but would guess that he might suggest that the next step would be to have a laparoscopy.  This is a very minor operation and nothing 4 u to worry about.  it will the give the Gyny a lot of information about what is going on around your uterus and ovaries and hence guide him as to what to do next.  When i had mine i went into hospital as a day case and did not need an overnight stay.

If u want to know more about what to expect i would also suggest that u get a good fertility book - i recommend one by zita west called fertility and conception which is available from Amazon.  It is really well written with explanations about all kinds of medical and complementary treatments.  A lot of girls on here swear by it.

Hope this helps u prepare sarah but if you have any more questions feel free to ask - there are loads of girls on here with lots of different experiences who are only too willing to help.

Lots of love  Annie M


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish I had taken a note pad or borrowed an ipod to record it all on - it's so hard to remember what they say. (Especially when they are proding around down the business end!)
Also wish I had taken the whole day off work as I had to spend the rest of the day teaching upper school. I can't say it was the best day of my life, but we were lucky because we found out the problem then and there (DH has virtually no swimmers) and went straight onto the waiting list for ICSI.
Good luck and lots a love
LIZIBEE


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you much luck with your appt.

Laine x


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi ff's 

I'd like to thank everyone for the welcome.

Thank you for the post Annie, I have looked up on laparosocopy so i know what to expect. I have ordered the fertility book 'fertility and conception' there was alot of good reports on it, so its on its way, thanks for that. I'm still finding my way around the different boards, i have read so many and found alot of my queries answered in them, this site is excellent. 

thanks Lizibee, i like the idea of taking an ipod, if i relied on DP to tell me what the gynae said i wouldn't like to think what the feed back would be, he thinks he knows everything about the Human Body, i do try and remind him that his profession is in gas engineering, i suppose he is just trying to be helpful.

i just like to say thankyou to Amanda and Laine aswel for your post to.

wish you all the very best 

Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Sarah
Thanks for your reply.
Hope you find the Zita West bookj good. Our copy is very well thumbed!
Best of luck for you 1st appointment
poppy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi
just wanted to say welcome to ff!
good luck with your first appointment

take care 
suzie aka olive


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Poppy 

i sent off for the Zita West book a few days ago but I received 'six steps to increased fertility' by Harvard Medical School instead, i cant of been concentrating and clicked on the wrong title, i will have to order the Zita book, it has been mentioned so may times on this site so it must be a definite.

Hope you enjoy the site chat again 

thanks for the welcome olive
lol
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

